# American Made Cigars?



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Which brands or at least spesific blends are made in America and which ones are your favorite. I want to compile a big list of American made cigars because i love America (excluding the machine made kind)


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

National Cigar Corporation


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

This is one situation where I am not sure its necessarily best to "buy American". I do try to do that when I can. When I was growing up my Dad used to chain smoke hava tampa jewels. I loved the smell. Probably one reason why I like smoking cigars now. Bummer is that I think they have gone out of business.


----------



## schickjustin (Aug 20, 2011)

I have lived 30 mins from Frankfort, IN for most my life and never knew that was there


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

The American Kick Ass Hybrid










Its a Honduran wrapper, Dominican binder, and Honduran/Dominican fillers.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jakesmokes said:


> This is one situation where I am not sure its necessarily best to "buy American". I do try to do that when I can. When I was growing up my Dad used to chain smoke hava tampa jewels. I loved the smell. Probably one reason why I like smoking cigars now. Bummer is that I think they have gone out of business.


They did go out of business but the Hav A Tampa jewels can still be had as they were a stockpiled item that quite a few businesses still have. I used to smoke a ton of those in the 70's and you're right...the smell is enough to satisfy even the most hard nosed cigar snob.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> Which brands or at least spesific blends are made in America and which ones are your favorite. I want to compile a big list of American made cigars because i love America (excluding the machine made kind)


I think it rather foolhardy to skip machine made cigars as there are many good machine made cigars: marsh wheeling, parodi, and some fincks.

In San Antonio there is a wonderful cigar maker that's been here for a hundred years or more: Fincks. The majority of their cigars are handrolled and surprisingly good for their price point. Their 1893 is incredible, really. A few of their lines are even hand rolled by some of the masters, as well.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

There are a few brands that are rolled in the US, but most of them use tobacco from other countries. There's some cigar tobacco grown in the US, but most of the cigars that use it are rolled in other countries. I'm not aware of any that are grown and rolled in America. The closest I'm aware of it Tatuaje's new La Casita Criolla, which is 100% USA Connecticut Broadleaf, but it's rolled in Nicaragua at the My Father factory. Tatuaje is an American company based in Hollywood, though. Tatuaje's brown label are rolled in Miami, but they use Nicaraguan tobacco.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Our History - About - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> Which brands or at least spesific blends are made in America and which ones are your favorite. I want to compile a big list of American made cigars because i love America (excluding the machine made kind)


Panacea by Flatbed Cigar Company. I have 3 that I'll be reviewing shortly in a three part series along with an interview with owner Paul Bush.

I recently smoked the Black Label 760 and did a "non-review" of the stick here: 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/265347-panacea-cigars-flatbed-cigar-co.html

I'm really looking forward to seeing this company develop its lines to a point where they have some nice age on them.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Panacea by Flatbed Cigar Company. I have 3 that I'll be reviewing shortly in a three part series along with an interview with owner Paul Bush.
> 
> I recently smoked the Black Label 760 and did a "non-review" of the stick here:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/265347-panacea-cigars-flatbed-cigar-co.html
> ...


This raises another point of distinction. While Flatbed is based in Pennsylvania, all their cigars are made in the Dominican. This is why it will be hard to put together a list of "American Made Cigars."


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

El Rey De los Habanos is the best example I can think of of cigars rolled in America. But again they dont use tobacco from here in the US.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> This raises another point of distinction. While Flatbed is based in Pennsylvania, all their cigars are made in the Dominican. This is why it will be hard to put together a list of "American Made Cigars."


Point taken... one thing to consider is that cigars, much like the U.S. they are a melting pot. All the different tobaccos meld together to make a great stick. Anyway, my two-cents.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

There are plenty of cigars roled in miami but i don't know of any that use only USA produced Tobacco


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Point taken... one thing to consider is that cigars, much like the U.S. they are a melting pot. All the different tobaccos meld together to make a great stick. Anyway, my two-cents.


well our county is a melting pot of people so why not include evrything rolled in miami of foregina dn domestic tobaccos, they wernt cigars untill they were rolled. i want to make a big list so hit me with your best knowedge!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Cigar Factory New Orleans - they are hand rolled in New Orleans, but the tobacco is all imported - Cigar Factory New Orleans - For one of the best cigars you'll ever smoke!

I know of one cigar that is, I believe, 100% Louisiana grown tobacco, and is hand rolled in Louisiana. It's a very small operation, and I only know of just one local retailer that sells them. IIRC, it's actually made from perique (a pipe tobacco unique to a small area in Louisiana) tobacco, but the tobacco is processed like cigar tobacco and not fermented like Perique pipe tobacco. My friend smokes a bunch of them, but I didn't particularly care for the flavor.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dread said:


> El Rey De los Habanos is the best example I can think of of cigars rolled in America. But again they dont use tobacco from here in the US.


Yeah.

El Titan de Bronze, who is making the Padilla 8 & 11 rerelease and the new Casa Miranda.

Casa Fernandez also has a Miami based factory making some new cigars.

I'm not sure of any major 100% American Puros made in the U.S.A.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> The American Kick Ass Hybrid
> 
> Its a Honduran wrapper, Dominican binder, and Honduran/Dominican fillers.


Have you tried these Shortfuse? If you have, I'd like to hear you opinion on them.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

36Bones said:


> Have you tried these Shortfuse? If you have, I'd like to hear you opinion on them.


I grabbed a handful at Churchills in Topeka, KS. I thought they were good. Medium to Medium-Full, with some complexity. Its not the answer to world hunger, but its an alright smoke. I've spent less money on better sticks, but more on worse. I'd give it a 3 out of 5. I still have some at home and will revisit them when I finish my deployment. They will have another 6 months on them by then and hopefully some of the things I didn't care for will disappear. The first inch or so was real grassy, like hay, and I dont fancy that much. It did have some good coffee notes throughout. They would be much better around $6 than they were at $8.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> I grabbed a handful at Churchills in Topeka, KS. I thought they were good. Medium to Medium-Full, with some complexity. Its not the answer to world hunger, but its an alright smoke. I've spent less money on better sticks, but more on worse. I'd give it a 3 out of 5. I still have some at home and will revisit them when I finish my deployment. They will have another 6 months on them by then and hopefully some of the things I didn't care for will disappear. The first inch or so was real grassy, like hay, and I dont fancy that much. It did have some good coffee notes throughout. They would be much better around $6 than they were at $8.


Thanks for the review. I ordered 5 Coronas. I can't wait to try them.


----------

